# Eclipse



## VTanner62 (Dec 11, 2011)

The clouds started rolling in, but not before I go in a few good shots.



















Vaughn

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 11, 2011)

nice shots, What were you using?


----------



## VTanner62 (Dec 11, 2011)

I used my 7D, a 300 2.8 with a 1.4 added and lots of layers for warmth. It was hovering around 28 degrees.
Vaughn

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## chanik (Dec 11, 2011)

beautiful photos! Like them a lot! What shutter time are you using?


----------



## VTanner62 (Dec 11, 2011)

Shutter speed varied. Most were shot at 1 second, ISO 400 wide open at f4 ( with the doubler).

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2011)

12 seconds after second contact, I had clouds roll in.


----------



## Natalie (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful shots! I'm astounded by the quality of photos people are able to get using teleconverters.


----------

